

Why the cloud is almost always cheaper - Joe Stump [video] - fourbeansoup
http://webpulp.tv/post/848819707/simplegeo-joe-stump

======
3pt14159
Yes it will be cheaper, but you do need people that know how to use the cloud,
which is getting more expensive in my experience. Supply-demand and all that.
The good news is that you're less likely to hire poor coders if you're hiring
people that already know how to use AWS.

~~~
jnoller
The interesting thing is that AWS - and it's competitors - are getting
_easier_ to use, which only helps with the further commoditization of it. More
and more people are going to want - no - expect - that their infrastructure
will be easy to allocate/spin up on demand.

We are rapidly heading towards a future where using/getting more servers or
server time and storage is going to become just like plugging in a toaster -
"just give this thing some electricity".

------
mark_l_watson
Lots of good points on cost tradeoffs considering personal costs, lost
opportunity costs, and specifically Cassandra and SQS. Since there is a
download link, this would make good airplane viewing.

